# Ruby and Millie's thread



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi everyone. I was going to make my bunniestheir own thread starting on their birthday which is on Monday but idecided to start today with some old pictures of them. Hope you likethem.

Millie








Ruby in her fort







Bunnies chilling in the shade on a hot day








Another picture of them on a hot day







And one of Millie in the snow, she loved digging it up!






Enjoy everyone! I will post some more pictures from their birthday onMonday. I've been baking them bunny cookies today and they love them.I'll have to be strict and keep the rest untill Monday tho.I just find it so hard to resist their little faces!lol

Jess, Ruby and millie:bunnydance:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 13, 2005)

aw they're adorable. Are they rex's?


----------



## Shuu (Aug 13, 2005)

What beauties. Obviously you can tell them apart, but i sure can't. 
:apollo::apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the snow bunny!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Juicyjuicee yep they are rexes.Shuu i had problems at first but now they look completely different tome. Naturestee yeah i like that picture too. I wasn't sure if they'dlike the snow but they loved it. It was just white mud to them. lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2005)

What gorgeous girls they are. My first rabbitwas a castor rex and she was such a good natured, loving girl. Theylook so healthy and happy. I wish them a

Very Happy Birthday fortomorrow. Hope they enjoy their cookies 

arty:arty:arty:

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Aug 14, 2005)

:love:

They're real beauties.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here are some more i took just now. 

Me giving Ruby dandylions.






Millie investigating the camera






Millie stealing a cookie of Ruby (yep i gave them another one, but only one, honest!






Millie posing for the camera






Ruby posing next to her.






I'll post some pictures from tomorrow. Wow i can't believe i've nearly had them 4 years.:shock:lol. Bye for now

Jess, Ruby and Millie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, Happy Birthday Ruby and Millie!!!!!!:bunnydance:arty:

Here are some pictures i took today. Sorry there aren'tmany, trust mine and my mum's and dad's cameras all to have theirbatterys run out.:XI managed to take afew tho although theywere being really cute afterwards and i couldn't take a picture. Ohwell. Here are the one's i got. Enjoy!

This is first thing at breakfast, bunnies enjoying their first cookie of their birthday!






This is Ruby eating a cookie, she was pulling really hard, i guess they must be nice, lol.






This is Millie checking out her presents






I bought then a cudle-E-cup (the basket thing) and a carrot rattle typetoy. I thought they'd like them as they like to snug up in small spacesand throw things around. I saw loads of stuff for house rabbits in thepet shop but my mum didn't give in to letting my bunnies liveinside. Oh well, i'll keep trying! Anyway sorryagain for not having many photos, bad luck i guess but it's been niceweather here for the first time in ages, for my bunnies i think! lol.

Jess, Ruby and Millie


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*

They are just beautiful!!! You are a lucky bunny owner.

Jen


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

:groupparty:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!


*What gorgeous Rabbits you have !!! Absolute beauties !!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 15, 2005)

What gorgeous girls. Hoppy Bithday Ruby and Millie. 

Tina &amp; the Zoo Crew


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 15, 2005)

:balloons:HAPPY BIRTHDAY*BUNNIES!!!:balloons:*

Rainbows!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi everyone. Thanks for your happy birthdays.They had a great time, too bad my batterys ran out. I got some new onestho and i took some today. Me and my sister went down our old house(whichmy parentsrent out to students) to clean itand we let the bunnies out in the garden as it is surrounded by a wallso they couldn't escape. They loved it! They were binkying everywhere!I tried to take a picture of it but i was too slow. Here are some otherpictures though which i hope you like.

Millie "wow this is new!"






Ruby in the grass











Millie "can we play football Jess, please??"






Ruby "can i eat this bush?"





Millie "All thats binkying has made me tired"






Time to go home


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Excellentpictures! Beautiful, Beautiful Pictures. 

Particularly love this one. Whata Love!






-Carolyn


----------



## ariel (Aug 17, 2005)

They are Great pics!!!

I noticed in one with Ruby and Millie together that the markings ontheir backs are different but other than that they look like the samebunny. Are they related at all??

They look like stacks of fun!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn. Thats my favourite picture, Rubyloves that 'fort'. It's one of those logs tied together with wire soyou can bend it into any shape but Ruby knocks it over unless it's afort. lol.:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 17, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> They are Great pics!!!
> 
> I noticed in one with Ruby and Millie together that the markings ontheir backs are different but other than that they look like the samebunny. Are they related at all??
> 
> They look like stacks of fun!


Yep they are sisters but Millie was the runt of the litter so ithink thats why her coat looks a bit different. She was so tiny when wegot her but now shes as big as Ruby!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Thanks Carolyn. Thats my favourite picture, Ruby loves that'fort'. It's one of those logs tied together with wire so you can bendit into any shape but Ruby knocks it over unless it's a fort.lol.:bunnydance:




So precious! I wish I had one for my rabbits! Looks like a blast!

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel (Aug 17, 2005)

I thought they'd have to be related as they look so similar, they lookbeautiful together, like they really enjoy each others company.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

I was bored today so i made my bunnies andobstacle course in their run, a box, then a long tube box, then a pipefor them to run through. Ruby kept going in and out of the box andgoing into the pipe untill you could only see her bum then coming outas if to say "Jess their is a big scary monster in that pipe!" ThenMillie came along after making the door in the box a bit bigger (theirrun is now ful of peices of cardboard) and went through the box, thetube and the pipe then went back through it all. After that Ruby wentthrough and came out and went back through it several times as if tosay "see Jess,i told you there's no monster inhere!" I was just laughing at her.Silly bunny!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, just another quick story from my bunnies.Well i was having 'bonding time' with my bunnies where i sit in theirrun and play with them. Anyway i was sitting on my coat and Ruby comesalong looking for attention then starts destroying it. I would havestopped her but she lookes like she was having so much fun! I quicklyshoved a towl in front of her which she started destroying instead.Then she started leaning on me trying to get a better look down thegarden. Meanwhile Millie was stripping the bark of Rubys fort which shewasn't to happy about.I seriously don't know what Rubyloves about it. Anyway after being thrown out of the 'fort' Milliestarted destroying her cuddel-E-cup. It's a good thing it's a non toxicmaterial. Why are my bunnies so destructive. I love them for it though,they are so much fun to watch!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 20, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Why are my bunnies so destructive. I love them for itthough, they are so much fun to watch!


LOL. That is so true. I have several tops chewed to bits because I couldn't bring myself to spoil their fun 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Why aremy bunnies so destructive. I love them for it though, they are so muchfun to watch!
> ...




LMAO i know how you feel, Millie even destroyed one of my school jumpers. My mum wasn't too happy about that....:laugh:

I was really chuffed last night. My bunnies have always been friendly,but more 'play with me and stroke me but if you pick me up there willbe no skin left on your arms' friendly. Well i was playing with themyesterday and Ruby came along and jumped onto my knee. I was like:yes:. She's never done that before! I was also teaching my bunnies tostand up yesterday. Millie is quite good but Ruby has really got thehang of it. I went in their run too see them and Ruby hopped up to meand stood up. She looked to cute i had to run and get her some raisins.I think i may regret teaching her that.....


----------



## m.e. (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't get over how adorable your two buns are. Keep the photos and stories coming!

:love:

 ~Emily and the fuzzbutts~


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks m.e, it'll be hard but i'll try.

Here are some pictures of their trick, they're getting really good at it!

This is Ruby







And Millie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi, just thought i'd post this here. Look on this website:

http://www.midlandhutches.co.uk/

and click on 'giant'

I might buy this hutch for my bunnies, it's quite expensive but goodfor a big hutch like that. The hutch they have now is big but i wan't areally big one for the winter as they can't get out that much. My mumlooks impressed so i've got my fingers crossed!! I'd have to move itout their run tho, it would take up most of the space!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well as you know Millie's eye was swollenyesterday so for the next few days she has to have eye drops. Shewasn't impressed this morning, she kept running away as soon as i wentup to her, it was like she new what i was coming in to do. I had towrap her in a towel which she didn't like while my sister put the dropsin. I felt so bad now though as she got stressed out and so did Rubyeven though i wasn't trying to catch her. Poor bunnies. I'm getting thebut now from both of them, i know she has to have them but i just feelso bad stressing her out. She would be pretty easy to catch usually butshe new something was up today. Strange...onder:Well i'mjust glad she's on the mend. I'm going to have to do some serioussucking up to her now. I'll have to spoil them for afew days untill thedrops are over.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi everyone! Millie is on the mend but notthanking me for it although after i gave her the drops yesterday we putthem in their other run down the garden which is temporary as a treat.When it came to putting them back Millie hopped in the basket straightawayeven though the last time she went in was when she wentto the vets. Bless her, i hope that means she still trusts me. Anyway ihaven't got any new pictures of my bunnies i'm afraid as the batterysand my camera have run out again but here are some pictures of my otherpets.

This is my cat Ollie. I've had him since i was 5. He is such a softieyou can hold him like a baby. He even acts like a baby, he will cry andwake us all up in the middle of the night just to get a cuddle thenwill go to sleep. lol.






These are my mum's two hens, Ginger with the black tail, and Babs withthe white tail. Here they are perching on my bunnies run. 











Sorry for no bunny pictures, i will take some soon, promise!:bunnydance:

Edit: Picture too big


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 25, 2005)

Ollie looks like a very comfy kitty!!

So happy to hear Millie is doing better!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, some more bunny photos, not recent ones but ones i liked when i was resizing them.

Ruby playing in the dandylions (don't worry i didn't let her eat any)








Millie playing in her box






Millie on her throne






And a funny one of Ginger my hen, we tried to keep her out by putting ablanket over a clothes airer next to the door and look what she did (her heads facing the other way btw, she looks weird!)






And then once she gets inside look what she does, she loved that plant!






Lol, that hen makes me laugh!:laugh:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2005)

Your girls are so pretty - all 3 of them .Don't worry about the dandelions - they love the leaves, and areallowed to eat them.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Jan.Sorry though i didn'tmean danelions i meant dafodils, :embarrassed:I always mix them up!I've really got to stop doing that, lol.

I'm taking my bunnies down my old house again today so i've got my newbatterys and my camera ready! My mum's going down there to do somethingso they're are coming with us. I might let them in the house aswell,"see mum, they don't wee on the sofa, now lets let them live in ourhouse" ((While trying to hide wet patch))

I'll post some pictures later when i get back.:sunshine:Bye for now!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2005)

Photos as promised!

Ollie before i left begging for attention because i was playing with the buns instead of him!






Millie eating grass






Ruby "mm whats down there?"






Ruby's big but, lol






Millie chilling under the chair






Ruby on the sofa






Millie on the floor


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

I went outside to check on them and Ruby wasasleep in her cuddel-E-cup in her fort. She was sooooo cute!!!!! I tookacouple of pictures for you.

Ruby dozing






"what are you looking at?"






I never thought when i bought it thatRuby (being the slightlybiggerbun)could fither whole body into itbut she's proved me wrong. I keep sneeking out to look at her. Shes socute!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2005)

Aww, how cute is that:inlove:! I am sopleased that she uses it. If I got one for Perry or Pernod, they wouldjust think it was a new chew toy :?

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Jan. My bunniesattackit,if you look carefully you can see where they have chewedwholes in it! Lol.:disgust:Bad bunnies! Well is suppose theyare having fun.

Last night i put some paper bags in a cardboard box, they had hours offun destroying that. The bag at the end was just bits of paper strewnaround the run. It was hilarious!:rofl:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Ruby and Millie look so so soft! 

I love Ollie, is he a siamese?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks stanleysmommy. Yeah they have the nicestfur! Ollie is what you'd call a moggy, lol. His mum was a Pure bredEnglish short hair who belonged to a friend but instead of breedingwith their other cat (also English short hair) she escaped out thehouse and well bred with some other cat. lol. We think he has someraggydoll in him as he is so flexible and his coloring which is similarto a simese. We think he may also have some tabby in him as if you lookcarefully you can see he has faint stripes across his chest and downhis head.He's such a softie, when i hear about Apollo ijust think that Ollie is the cat version of him! lol.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

He looks like my kitty but with longer hair....mine's kind of mean though. 

I'm not sure if Kitty's pure siamese, but she's got a lot in her.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 6, 2005)

Aww bet she's a sweetie! I put theircuddel-E-cup back in the fort today as Ruby liked it so much yesterdaybut who did i spot in it today? No, not Ruby, but her grumpysister....







She just looks like a strange dog in a basket, lol. She was being veryfriendly last night but i gave Ruby a tiny bit more attention than herso she gave me the but and ran away. She acts like she doesn't want anyattention but if i don't give her enough she gets so mad! I gave her atreat and a nose scratch and she was fine after that.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well they officially lovetheircuddel-E-cupnow, as soon as i let them out (after racingaround and investigating any moved toys) they sit in it! The are sosweet bless them! I'm sooooo tired now though, i need tosleep.:bed:I'm back at school (which i go to at 8 but startsat 20 to 9 and finishes at 6). It's so tiring, plus now i'm in year 10i'm onto course work for my GCSEs so its so much pressure from theteachers, plus we have house music in 3 weeks (different houses eachsing a hym, a full house song and a part house song) and one wins, itsso competetive and we have to stay late most nights to practise. I'vejoined peer support so other pupils can come see me and talk aboutproblems, which i have to give up some lunch break for.Then i havehomework which we are getting piled with and i have to spend time withmy bunnies! It's times like this i really wished they lived in thehouse!Sorry everyone i just needed to rant! :sunshine:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 8, 2005)

Cutie-pie bunnies!! It's funny because they'reso much bigger than the little bed but they can't get enough of it - dothey take turns in it?

ACK school!! I'm trying to forget it ever existed. Good luckwith all your coming year stuff - sounds like you're doing lots ofextra stuff too- good for you.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2005)

It's great that you're so involved in school,but remember to take some time for yourself, too. It'simportant. Plan fun activities on weekends and make the mostof your days off. 

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, talk about having a busy time!!! Perhapsyou should involve Ruby and Millie at school - the pupils could talk tothem and pet them to make their problems disappear: your singingcompetitors would be too busy ooing and aaahing to sing, and you couldwin; and you could give them your unfinished homework to chew and tellyour teachers that "my rabbits ate my homework"! 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! :hug:It's nice to log in andthe 1st thread i read is this one! Thankfully it's friday, i've onlybeen at school 3 days and it feels like 3 weeks, lol. Well a wholeweekend off and by some miracle i have less homework per day than lastyear so i only have English for the weekend, yay! More time with mybunnies!:bunnydance:

Honeypot, i know, i never thought that they would fit their wholebodies in it when i bought it, maybe just sit in it or lie acrossit but no, they manage to lie in it. Lol. They areangrybecause they dont have it in their run right now butit's raining, i dont want it getting wet! 

Laura, thanks, i know i need to relax whenever i can, i had a bath lastnight and somehow felt much better after that. Hopefully things willcalm down a bit once we get a bit into the year.

LuvaBun, i love the 'the rabbits ate my homework!' excuse, i'll have toremeber it, and i'm sure they'll happily destroy anything i give them,Millie especially loves ripping up paper! I should bring them in oneday to the house, we have 5 houses at our school, 2 girls ones, 3 boysones, 2 of which are boarding ones. I'm in the boarding one even thoughi don't board. I'm not sure if my housemistress would agree though!lol. My bunnies definetly make me feel better though, and luckily forme they are rexes, i stroke them and my stress levels plummet! lol. Mylittle sweeties!:love:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 9, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> LuvaBun, i love the 'the rabbits ate my homework!' excuse,i'll have to remeber it, and i'm sure they'll happily destroy anythingi give them, Millie especially loves ripping up paper!


Don't forget photographic evidence!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2005)

LMAO:laugh:No can't forget that, if i bring that in then it's a full proof plan!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2005)

I've just been to Pets at home to get my bunniessome more hay and bedding and i spotted a cool tunnel toy, they alreadyhave a pipe but this is a bit different so i got it for them. They loveracing in and out of it. Here are acouple of pictures.

Ruby "ooo a new toy!"






Millie "Hey Ruby, there is another entrance!"


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 10, 2005)

oooh, I like that. Those two girls are spoiled rotten - just as they should be 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, haven't posted in a while but i have some cute pictures of my buns i had to post.

Lol, this is what i come back to everyday after school, theypractically run me over! I had to stay in the safety behind the bars(don't worry i went in after and played with them, i can't ignore thosefaces!)






This is Ruby's way of eating hay, sitting in her hay rack:bunnydance::disgust:






Well at least she's enjoying herself! I spotted Millie in it later buti didn't have my camera. It's like breakfast in bed bunny style!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, well my bunnies hutch has beendropped off today so I've taken afew pictures so you can all see whatit looks like. 

Hutch on it's own (looks a bit small from this angle but it's very deep)






Inside, the bed area (minus bedding of course, there are two bed areas but they both look the same)






Downstairs






Upstairs






And with the run attached






I had to change a few of my ideas (so no shelf) but as it's two floorsi don't think they need one. By the way it is raised of the ground butthere is a piece of wood there so the can't get underneath). I know therun isn't that big but they will get out as much as possible to theirbig run, this is just safer for them to be outwhile I'm atschool. It's big enough for them to have a bit of a hop around and mostimportantly the hutch will be warm and and safe for them in the winter.I'll move them into it in a few days so i'll take some more picturesthen.


----------



## Shuu (Oct 22, 2005)

Even though it's not exactly what you wanted, I think it's fantastic. Can't wait to see them get comfortable in it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome hutch! I'd love to havesomething made so my girls could play outside once in awhile. I can't even bring them outside supervised in a penbecause we have hawks around the house. I could never movefast enough to save them if a hawk decided to have one fordinner. I'll have to show my husband the picture of yourhutch and see if he could build something similar.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 22, 2005)

That looks great. I bet Ruby and Millie will love it!

your girls are so pretty - I could just kiss their little noses 






Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Shuu, i'll be sure to post some 'moving in pictures'. 

slavetoabunny, thats scary having hawks outside, the biggest predatorwe get in our garden is the neighbour's scary ginger cat, my cat's evenscared of him, luckily my hens like to chase him away! I hope you canget some safe ideas fora runoff my pictures.

Luvabun,thanks, i'm hoping they'll like it, they looked very intrestedwhen itwe were bringing it in this morning.I'llgive them a kiss for you when they wake up (they are asleep at themoment).


----------



## doodle (Oct 22, 2005)

Omigosh! Your bunnies are sooo adorable and pretty. 
I think I'm in love again. heehe :inlove:

And your kitty is gorgeous too!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Doodle. I moved them in today as it'sbeen raining for days now and their summer run is like a mud pit now.The move went well and they were racing around the hutch, they love thedifferent rooms. Ruby still hasn't braved going upstairs but Millie hasthe hang of it now and shoots up and down the ramp, lol. Ruby thinksit's way more fun digging in her bedding! They also like hiding behindtheir ramp, Millie even tried to move it.:disgust:Anyway hereare some pictures as promised.

Millie "Mummy! Let me out!"






"Hey, what are you doing in my bedroom?"






Ruby "Mmm, whats down there?"






"Hello!"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2005)

Ruby and Millie are absolutelygorgeous! They look like they are enjoying their newhome. If I was a bunny I sure would be!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 23, 2005)

I've enjoyedreading through your thread. Your babies are so spoiled!:love:I love all the "stuff" they have. Like their own littlebunny playground! 

This is too cute! The look on her face issomewhere between disbelief and expectation!! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow the hutch turned out great! Ireally like it!!! They look like they do as well! Congrats, Ithink you've made your kids very happy!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 23, 2005)

Raspberryswirl, i love that picture too, she wasso grumpy! I went to give her some attention and she practacly climbedonto my shoulder (this was on the second level of the hutch) so i hadto push her back in and quickly close the door before she made somedeath leaps. She was REALLY mad then.:?

PGG, thanks, they seem to like it which is good.

I went to pets at home today and they have loads of new rabbit stuff! Ithink if my mum hadn't stopped me i would have brought the whole shop!They now have a new red drinking bottle, a harness each so they can goout in the garden, a wicker ball and a feeding ball. I love bunnyshopping!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2005)

I put Millie on the harness today, sheloved it! She was so interested in all the different things, we eventook her into the kitchen to see my sister. Here are a couple ofpictures.

My mum holding Millie,she's looking grumpy (she hates being picked up)







Hopping around in it






After a few minutes i realized the neck strap had slipped down a bit,so i moved it into place and Millie suddenly realized that she had aharness on and tried to wriggle out of it so i had to put her back. Shehad a great time while she was out though but next time i think i'llhave to do the straps a bit tighter.I might try Ruby inittomorrow.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2005)

Millie looks so cute in her harness. Iwish I could get my girls in one. They hate it and I end upwith scratches all over me trying to get it on.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Millie's gorgeous! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 25, 2005)

Slavetoabunny: I was worried about getting herinto it to but we've been getting her used to being picked up and nowwe can do it without her scratching us, she still doesn't like it butit's much easier for if we need to move her or take her to the vets.Then i just got my mum to hold her while i put on the harness. Althoughwhen she was hopping around i had to stop her hopping under a bike andshe scratched my hand, it really hurt! lol.:bunnydance:

Carolyn: thanks, I love that 'butter wouldn't melt in my mouth' look she always gives me.Don't believeit!


----------



## doodle (Oct 25, 2005)

Aw, she is ssoooobeautimous! Looks like she's enjoying being out.One of these days, I'll have to try the harness on my buns and takethem out.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 26, 2005)

Love this picture - she looks so comfortable with her harness. Hope Ruby enjoys herself as well.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Doodle and Luvabun. I took Ruby out todayand although she was nervous she soon settled and really enjoyedherself, she even did a binky! lol. And she didn't try to escape likeher sister. Here are some pictures:

"Hey, is that my old run?"






"Wait, my face is dirty"






And posing for me


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yay! I got to bring my bunnies inside today. Itwas raining outside so they couldn't go out on their harnesses so iconvinced my mum to let me bring them in. I had to put dust sheets onthe sofas incase they had an accident but they were really good! Andthey had a great time, they shredded newspaper, raced up and down theirtunnel, climbed on the sofas, and watched some TV.

Millie "Whats down there?"






My girls together






Millie 






Ruby having anap in her tunnel


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2005)

Aww....they look like they are enjoying their indoor day so much. They are the same color as my Scooter.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

The pictures are awesome. I love Rubysleeping in the tube-Adorable. They are so beautiful. I can't wait toone day get my hands on some rex fur. They look so soft.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Oct 28, 2005)

cute pics !!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

First trip in the house? Glad they were good...maybe they can come in to play a lil more! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like they love a rainy day.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:Hi everyone, i haven't posted any picturesin a while so i thought i would. I just found out today that my dad'scamera also does videos so I've been videoing my bunnies in their runthis morning. I will post them later as they are uploading now and takeages!:disgust:Well, first are some pictures (sorry the lightwas really bad)

Ruby "he he he she'll never see me here!"






"grrr she found me"






Lots cleaning going on here!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here are the videos

http://video.freevideoblog.com/Player.aspx?fileid=A2160D91-0414-48FE-ABDF-5F90A2B8AABF

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=238C8A2C-E666-4177-92A6-8F6178CF4002


http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=217B8A34-5070-4B4D-9181-46AF6C1BB516

Edit: added other videos


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Great photos, and I *love* the videos. They look so happy, with their binkying and running around - great stuff 

Jan


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

:bunnydance: your girls are so cute! i love the videos


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Jan and kgarver! I can't believe I actually managed to video their binkies, it was such lucky timing.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

I took loads of pictures today so you should get comfy, you might be here a while, lol.

Millie







Ruby " is this is my best side?"






Millie "grrr I hate having dirty feet!"






Ruby looking behind the box






Millie in the box (sorry it's blurred, she wouldn't stop moving)






Millie looking down garden






Millie ripping paper











Millie playing in her paper bag











Both of them






Ruby looking at something






Ruby looking down the side of the basket 






"I'm going in"






"Must...shred...newspaper..."






Millie sitting still for once






Ruby eating grass






Both of them eating their breakfast 






Millie grooming herself






Millie's playing in the bag again..

"Mmmmm, how do I get in?"






"I'm in, where's the exit?"






"Oh look here it is!"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot

Here is a video of Millie shredding newspaper:

http://video.freevideoblog.com/Player.aspx?fileid=9090627E-05A1-4244-8488-5031F8624ECA

And here is one of Ruby playing with a paper bag (it was whole when she started, lol)

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=8E1E41E2-CF4F-45FB-9427-5B865E1A5C14


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, these are wonderful pics. I swear they are smiling in this one






And the videos are great. I love the way Millie just looks at you atthe end, and the way Ruby just forces an exit into that bag . Yourgirls are so entertaining!!!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2005)

Great pics! Ruby and Millie look like they are having a great time playing.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys

Luvabun, I never realized that about that picture but it does look likethey are smiling, well spotted! Your right about them beingentertaining, I was laughing for about 10 minutes after Ruby forced herway through that bag andthey were just looking at me like "ohno, mummy's gone mad again:?"

Slavetoabunny, yeah they love their run time, it's when I have to get them back in their hutch I get the butt off them.

Here is another video ( I swear I'm obsessed, I was videoing and takingpictures of them the whole time they were out, lol) It's of Ruby andMillie playing with their paper bag again, it's their new favorite toy.

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=8749CF3A-CA34-4E12-8E86-DA66B1FC73DC


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

Incredible job on the pics and video. Ikept say Oh this is my favorite, then it was oh wait this one is. I didthat the whole way down. 

I must say this one is simply adorable.











Ok I better quit or I'll have every new pic in this response.

Snuggle them gorgeous babies for me.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Tina! I love those pictures aswell, inthe second Ruby looks so curious, bless her! I promise I'll give themabig snuggle form their Auntie Tina tomorrow (they're in bednow). It's weird, they used to hate being snugged but i did loads ofwork with them in the summer onit and now they hop up to meto get snugs. :hug:


----------

